# Explanar Training System



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone have or ever used the Explanar training system? If so, does it work. I was thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Not me, but maybe a bump to the top of the list will help ya?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Is this the great big metal disc that grooves your swing?

If so, I have seen one in action at the golf exhibition in London and I wasnt that impressed. 

For the money it cost, you would be better off putting that towards lessons.

It only really grooves one swing as far as I can tell, I dont know how it helps with posture, or power control?


----------

